# dans lesquels



## Vicomte123

Par exemple, dans "littérature, histoire, politique...autant de domaines dans lesquels cet homme a brillé"

Une possibilité: "literatura, historia, política...unos de los muchos campos en los que este hombre se ha lucido"

Ce n'est évidemment pas une comparaison. Et mon idée ne me satisfait pas 100%.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Paquita

Ver aquí I C 

Significa que todos los campos evocados corresponden a algo logrado por él ; no conoce ningún fracaso, ninguna debilidad en sus actividades.
Hay equivalencia perfecta entre lo que emprende y lo que logra, por lo menos en lo que está citado en la frase.


----------



## esteban

Otra posibilidad:

"Literatura, historia, política... uno de tantos ámbitos en que se ha destacado."

O alterando un poco el orden de la oración, podrías decir:

"Ha tenido destacada trayectoria en diversos ámbitos tales como literatura, historia, política"

Lo que habías propuesto me parece bien también.

Saludos


----------



## Vicomte123

Muchas gracias Paquit& & Esteban....

Hasta otra...


----------



## bonne humeur

hola!
voici une phrase dans laquelle j'ai du mal à traduire "autant de" :
"Bras sur concasseur, graissage, kits clapets de sécurité, *autant de* solutions *qui* vous permettront d'additionner vos chiffres "sur la bascule" "
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Víctor Pérez

...otras tantas soluciones que le permitirán...


----------



## GauchitoDandi

Hola!

Je cherche comme bien dire; "dans lesquels"... Qu'est-ce qui se dit le mieux?

"Los casos en los cuales el plazo está respetado..." o "Los casos en los que el plazo está respetado..." o algo diferente???


Gracias!


----------



## Pinairun

GauchitoDandi said:


> Hola!
> 
> Je cherche comme bien dire; "dans lesquels"... Qu'est-ce qui se dit le mieux?
> 
> "Los casos en los cuales el plazo está respetado..." o "Los casos en los que el plazo está respetado..." o algo diferente???
> 
> 
> Gracias!


 

Los casos en los que el plazo *se respeta*...
Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

De acuerdo con *Pinairun*. 

Solo una pequeña alteración:

*Los casos en los que se respeta el plazo.*


----------



## Mike27

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​

hola!
La verdad no comprendo muy bien el significado de *autant de* en la siguiente frase:
"Cèst nouveau dispositif s'inscrit dans le courant de la pédagogie du projet en vise à déléguer aux élèves 'plus d'autonomie dans le choix des programmes' ainsi qu'à modifier les formes d'autoritéet les modes d'évaluation, soit *autant d'*orientations s'inspirant globalement d'idées mouvant une origine dans l'éducation nouvelle"
 es tanto como, en la medida en que, en tanto que o simplemente tantos?
Merci à vous tous!!!


----------



## swift

Buenas noches Mike:

Tu texto tiene varios errores . Pero dejémoslo pasar esta vez (y sólo por esta vez).

Aquí "autant de" significa "muchas", "una gran cantidad de". Tiene el mismo valor de "tantas" cuando se quiere enfatizar.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Paquita

Diría "otras tantas". igual que en la frase del post #5
Se trata de una comparación sin el segundo elemento. (tantas orientaciones como proyectos + formas de autoridad + métodos de evaluación combinados entre ellos, lo que equivale a la gran cantidad propuesta por Swift)


----------



## Mike27

Merci à vous tous!!
Tendre en cuenta tu observación Swift!!!!!


----------



## clemage

Bonjour, je voudrais traduire "dans lesquels" dans la phrase suivante :
Mais il y a aussi des bars de mauvaises réputations, *dans lesquels* se trouvent des clients saouls et où la prostitution est monnaie courante.

Serais-ce "En los que"?
Merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonsoir,
C'est correct mais comment vas-tu finir la phrase ?


----------



## Grekh

en los que
donde


----------



## English-girl

Hola!

Donde me semble bien le plus approprié.

Adios !


----------



## Spn1988

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Hola! ¿Cómo traduciríais esta frase?
 "Les gouttelettes d´une microémulsion peuvent être transformées *en autant de* microréacteurs chimiques".
Muchas gracias 
Un saludo


----------



## swift

Hola:

En la misma cantidad.


----------



## Spn1988

Muchas gracias!


----------



## swift

Hola:

Pensándolo bien, queda mejor lo que había propuesto Paquita: _otros tantos_.


----------

